# Saving up for your Retardment



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

A teacher in the USA asked her young pupils how they spent their vacation. One child wrote the following: 

We always used to spend the holidays with Grandma and Grandpa. They used to live here in a big, brick house, but Grandpa got retarded so they sold their house and bought one on wheels and moved to Arizona and live in a RV park with a lot of other retarded people. They live in their house on wheels but don't take it anywhere and have rocks painted green to look like grass where they park it. 

They ride around on big tricycles and wear name tags because they don't know who they are anymore. They go to a building called a wrecked center, but they must have got it fixed because it is all right now. They play games and do exercises there, but they don't do them very well. There is a swimming pool too, but they all jump up and down in it with their hats on. I guess they don't know how to swim. ! 

At their gate there is a dollhouse with a little old man sitting in it. He watches all day so nobody can escape Sometimes they sneak out. Then they go cruising in their golf carts. My grandma used to bake cookies and stuff, but I guess she forgot how. Nobody there cooks, they just eat out. And they eat the same thing every night: Early Birds. Some of the people can't get past the man in the dollhouse to go out, so the ones who get out bring food back to the wrecked center and call it pot luck. 

My Grandma says Grandpa worked all his life to earn his retardment and says I should work hard so I can be retarded one day, too. When I earn my retardment I want to be the man in the doll house. Then I will let people out so they can visit their grandchildren. 8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Aaaahhhh ! Bless ! (Guess who is the retarded one here ?)


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Brilliant, love it


----------



## 88751 (May 9, 2005)

*Bliss*

Sounds like bliss...


----------

